# Bad Film??



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is my OOPS! My entire roll of film turned out like this for some reason. The man who developed the roll told me it was more than likely a bad roll of film..I will go with that!! LOL


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 22, 2005)

It looks like it was taken 30yrs ago!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 22, 2005)

That is what I though..something out of the old west from the 1940's or something lol.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

There's something kinda funky about that! It's desaturated badly on the bluey greens, so probably some kind of heat damage or age issue I would guess?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 22, 2005)

It could have only been in the film, because I had just bought the film, and had it developed that same day.  The entire roll came out that way.


----------



## hot shot (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds like heat damage to the film does look very retro tho i like


----------

